# FSW 2014 Medical Checkup



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have received my PER mail for FSW 2014 (NOC 1112). I want to know what kind of tests are included in the medical checkups and what are the primary reasons of rejection.

I have Psoriasis (non-contagious skin disorder) that i keep under control with occasional photo-therapy. 

Can this be a reason for rejection?


----------

